# Help me I like to make winstrol



## Strongmaniceland (Mar 5, 2010)

HI I have bic proplem so plys help me ?

I have winstrol powder and I like to make water baset winstrol I have try many times and the powder alweys go to cristals ? last time I try this 

Take 1 g winny powder add to vial 
Add 5 ml PEG400 to vial 
Add .5ml BA to vial 
Heat until it goes into solution (becomes clear liquid) 
Withdraw clear liquid from vial with syringe and filter using .45 filter into sterile vial 
Add 13.5ml bacteriostatic or sterile water into vial slowly (drop by drop) 
This will bring the winny out of solution and micronize it...swirl gently until all cloudy 
Now put stopper on vial and shake vigorously 
Put vial without stopper in oven and bake 275 for 30 min 
Let cool and shake again...cap and you have 50mg /ml pure micronized winny suspension in water (sterile) 

and this is not working ?

so what I do wrong guys ?


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Are you trying to make an injectable winny? I wouldn't waste your time. Just make an oral suspension with ~25% PEG 300 and ~75% ethanol(everclear/190proof) or cap it. 

If you must make an injectable, use the oil suspension method:

Basskiller's bodybuilding links - Creating 50mg winny from a powder


----------

